# Peak Resorts To Do/Don't List - Hunter Mountain



## catskillman (Jan 11, 2016)

Thought it would nice of us to help them out with this.  May save them some time & money.  I'll start with the obvious:                                   Do:  1.  Do not raise the Prices (on anything)  2.  Do keep/earn the title of the snowmaking capital of the world  3.  Fix the Clocks  4.  Fix the water fountains  5.  Do something about the run out on the West Side  (it is better this season however.)  Don't:  1.  Raise the prices  2.  Stop making snow


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 11, 2016)

Update all bathrooms (- the coppertree ones and the high peaks ones)


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 11, 2016)

Plant trees on 44 for a wind break and little glade action and blow snow there. Blow on Anna too. X trail, get it going. Don't encourage beginners on the west side :-D


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 11, 2016)

DO - Continue to hire my and other local bands for the lodge..

Third Rail - Hunter Base Lodge January 30th...


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 11, 2016)

Actually open everything unless it's a complete disaster of a season. They've gotten better about this lately, E Lift/Highlands + 42nd St have been seeing snowmaking regularly, but there's no reason why 44 AND Annapurna shouldn't see snowmaking in a normal year.

The zero snowmaking on Lower Taylor's has never made sense, it's a good lower difficulty escape route from the face of Clairs (exactly what they need) and it doesn't get wind-blasted to hell. And it's not even that wide to have to cover. So I don't understand why it's continuously ignored.

The West Side HSQ doesn't help with their trail crowding issues when they've only got 2 runs open over there and winds up making Belt even worse when there's nothing else to ski but Clairs and Wayout.

And do some more work on windbreaks, making tree islands, or something similar on 44 so it gets less windscoured.

-------------------

Summit Lodge could use an exterior facelift. I like the interior, the worn exterior doors, walkways and such could all use work.

-----------------

Pave the road to the West Side, add some parking and a steel building with bathrooms, a gear up area, and a ticket window. Gate it off during the week if you don't feel like having to have a ticket checker at the lift.


----------



## 180 (Jan 11, 2016)

1. build the west side pipeline
2. open on time 
3. leave racers or ike with some moguls


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2016)

Stay open to end of spring. Keep pass prices affordable.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## catskillman (Jan 11, 2016)

Yea - the Summit Lodge is great!  Nice place to warm up and the food is good.  Also - keep the museum open!!  It is classic and interesting.   And WHY do these kid race programs ski with up to 20+ kids??????  The groups are too big, they clog up the trail and it is dangerous!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2016)

Do NOT screw things up financially so you have to raise prices at your NH areas.  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> DO - Continue to hire my and other local bands for the lodge..
> 
> Third Rail - Hunter Base Lodge January 30th...



A lesson a friend of mine, who plays Southern VT gigs a bunch learned, is that while it's OK to question Peak Policies to individual people in a face to face type setting, doing so in an letter to the editor in the local region weekly newspaper doesn't go over very well. He hasn't been asked back to play a Mount Snow event since


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2016)

My hunch based on what I've seen Peak do.

Pass prices, if they go up, it will be because of infrastructure expenditures directly back into the mountain.

They raised prices at Mount Snow somewhere between $100 to $150 when they bought it from ASC - granted those ASC passes had an artificially low price point at the time. Since then they have done very little to pass prices.  How Hunter will play into the ASC Eastern pass portfolio, who knows (we'll historically find out around March 1st)

The rest of the suggested items could be reality in the coming years. Peak tends to be about first and foremost the snow surface, and then generally some evolutionary (not revolutionary) upgrades to existing facilities


----------



## catskillman (Jan 11, 2016)

Keep the museum - interesting and quirky, but could be cleaned up a bit.  And the packs of race rat kids.  No instructor/coach should have more the 8 kids.  These kids ski in packs of 20 and sometimes more.  Add the periodic parent day and it is very dangerous.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Thought it would nice of us to help them out with this.  May save them some time & money.  I'll start with the obvious: *                                  Do:  1.  Do not raise the Prices (on anything)  2.  Do keep/earn the title of the snowmaking capital of the world  3.  Fix the Clocks  4.  Fix the water fountains  5.  Do something about the run out on the West Side  (it is better this season however.)  Don't:  1.  Raise the prices  2.  Stop making snow*



So essentially you want them to spend money, but not raise prices.   Got it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2016)

On a serious note, prices at Hunter will definitely be going up.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 11, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> So essentially you want them to spend money, but not raise prices.   Got it.


fixing the clocks will not cost a thing - get a free branded clock..... again all of the others except the water fountains ($45 at Granger) are what the family were  already doing!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2016)

DO: always make snow on Annapurna whatever that may entail regarding infrastructure upgrades.

DON'T: ever groom Annapurna, EVER. If the moguls get icy blow more snow. Better yet, schedule snowmaking sessions there throughout the season to top off the bumps. Elk Mountain does that with their mogul runs.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 12, 2016)

JimG. said:


> DO: always make snow on Annapurna whatever that may entail regarding infrastructure upgrades.
> 
> DON'T: ever groom Annapurna, EVER. If the moguls get icy blow more snow. Better yet, schedule snowmaking sessions there throughout the season to top off the bumps. Elk Mountain does that with their mogul runs.



Some us actually like Purna groomed!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2016)

JimG. said:


> DO: always make snow on Annapurna whatever that may entail regarding infrastructure upgrades.
> 
> DON'T: ever groom Annapurna, EVER. If the moguls get icy blow more snow. Better yet, schedule snowmaking sessions there throughout the season to top off the bumps. Elk Mountain does that with their mogul runs.



This should be policy at all mountains in regards to mogul trails.


----------



## 180 (Jan 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> This should be policy at all mountains in regards to mogul trails.



You guys are trying to make logical arguments.


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 12, 2016)

1.  Groom better - random trenches and death cookies are not acceptable in 2016 (poor weather conditions excluded)
2.  Groom less - I'm guessing the family must have been listening to four or five crusty old pass holders that can't handle bumps.  Almost every other area has some real bump trails now.  Jim G. is right, 'Purna should NEVER be groomed.  Setup a section of seeded intermediate bumps in that huge area in the middle of the mountain (Broadway or Kennedy, don't recall).
3.  Woods - Hunter has been slow to the party, but at least there are some official glades now.  A little more wouldn't hurt.
4.  Agree about the instructor-kid ratio.  I've never seen another place put so many kids with one instructor and their lessons aren't exactly cheap.
4.  The place is generally in good shape, but there are some obvious maintenance items others have mentioned.

That's about it.  I wish the weekend crowds were less, but it's a business and they need to make money.  The attitude of the patrons and staff has improved a lot over the last 20 years.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 12, 2016)

Glad I didn't wait for "woods" to be named before riding them...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 12, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Some us actually like Purna groomed!



We can groom Clairs and you can GS that all season.

There needs to be a dedicated double diamond bump trail on the west side.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2016)

Discussion happens often, but to me you can't have a DD rating on the East Coast if you groom that trail.  The only exceptions might be Nitro and Gondi Line at Sugarloaf.  Both still have a bit of pucker factor even when groomed.  

(Both would also be better as bump runs.)


----------



## x10003q (Jan 12, 2016)

millerm277 said:


> Actually open everything unless it's a complete disaster of a season. They've gotten better about this lately, E Lift/Highlands + 42nd St have been seeing snowmaking regularly, but there's no reason why 44 AND Annapurna shouldn't see snowmaking in a normal year.
> 
> The zero snowmaking on Lower Taylor's has never made sense, it's a good lower difficulty escape route from the face of Clairs (exactly what they need) and it doesn't get wind-blasted to hell. And it's not even that wide to have to cover. So I don't understand why it's continuously ignored.
> 
> ...



This is all good stuff. It leads me to wonder if Hunter West could be a serious competitor to Killington/Superstar spring skiing. In addition to the road and building, maybe if they set up an outdoor bar and blow enough snow on one of the West trails to create the spring glacier, Hunter might be able to draw some decent crowds. 

I have no idea if there is any potential for profit for Hunter to have West spring skiing.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Discussion happens often, but to me you can't have a DD rating on the East Coast if you groom that trail.  The only exceptions might be Nitro and Gondi Line at Sugarloaf.  Both still have a bit of pucker factor even when groomed.
> 
> (Both would also be better as bump runs.)



I agree, and so does Hunter ( at least the old owners ). Annapurna, Westway (aka 44), Lower K27, and Upper Crossover, are almost always left bumped. They may do a once a season defensive groom, depending on conditions, but by and large they are left alone.  Clair's is mostly left to bump up, but they mow it every once in a while, so you never know with that one.  All are icy most of the time though, so that adds to the fun. BTW, both Westway and Lower K27 are steeper than the Loaf's Nitro and Gondi Line.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2016)

really?  As I consider those two runs at SL to be the two steepest groomed trails in New England.  The intimidation is more from their exposure up high on the mountain.  If they were lower down, it wouldn't feel quite the same.   

One of these days I'll make it over to Hunter to check it out.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 12, 2016)

x10003q said:


> This is all good stuff. It leads me to wonder if Hunter West could be a serious competitor to Killington/Superstar spring skiing. In addition to the road and building, maybe if they set up an outdoor bar and blow enough snow on one of the West trails to create the spring glacier, Hunter might be able to draw some decent crowds.
> 
> I have no idea if there is any potential for profit for Hunter to have West spring skiing.



Here's the answer to both your questions: no


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 12, 2016)

JimG. said:


> We can groom Clairs and you can GS that all season.
> 
> There needs to be a dedicated double diamond bump trail on the west side.



I more meant when the moguls go to ice. Better to be open than closed...


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 12, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> I agree, and so does Hunter ( at least the old owners ). Annapurna, Westway (aka 44), Lower K27, and Upper Crossover, are almost always left bumped. They may do a once a season defensive groom, depending on conditions, but by and large they are left alone.  Clair's is mostly left to bump up, but they mow it every once in a while, so you never know with that one.  All are icy most of the time though, so that adds to the fun. BTW, both Westway and Lower K27 are steeper than the Loaf's Nitro and Gondi Line.



Actually Claires is groomed on a very regular basis now.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 12, 2016)

What is the cut that is located south of west bowl that runs up closer to the top of Hunter Mountain? Was that a possible lift alignment at one time. Also, was not aware of how much additional land Hunter owns further up the mountain. Would be interesting to see if any of that gets developed. Just looked at an old topo and it shows a lift running up the cut.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 12, 2016)

I also wonder how much of the undeveloped land the original owners retained. Seems to be a lot of parcels around the resort that were owned by Hunter.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 12, 2016)

Never mind on the cut, just figured that out.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 12, 2016)

mbedle said:


> I also wonder how much of the undeveloped land the original owners retained. Seems to be a lot of parcels around the resort that were owned by Hunter.



I believe the only thing PEAKS owns is the ski area proper. I know the Slutskys still own the hotel and I believe they still control the real estate but not sure about that.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 12, 2016)

mbedle said:


> What is the cut that is located south of west bowl that runs up closer to the top of Hunter Mountain? Was that a possible lift alignment at one time. Also, was not aware of how much additional land Hunter owns further up the mountain. Would be interesting to see if any of that gets developed. Just looked at an old topo and it shows a lift running up the cut.



As long as NY state owns Gore, Whiteface, and Bellayre you'll never see it happen.  If the state ever does sell their ski resorts Hunter expanding still has the same chance as Magic being able to open Black this season (essentially impossible).


----------



## JimG. (Jan 12, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> I more meant when the moguls go to ice. Better to be open than closed...



Well, they leave Upper Xover and Lower K ungroomed. Admittedly those trails have an eastern exposure that allows for softening. 

I don't mind if they reset things once or at most twice per season but if they could budget topping things off 3x per season on Purna they could skip the grooming. 

Having a long steep bump trail like that would set Hunter apart from any other Catskills area.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 12, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Give us more, but don't charge for it.



Maybe a simpler way to say it.


----------



## catskills (Jan 12, 2016)

Make many millions $$$ selling real estate NEAR E-LIFT similar to what Windham Mountain did here.  I believe Windham sold the land for that one building between two ski trails for $5 Million.  

Selling real estate is good way of keeping ticket prices down.  :beer:


----------



## RichT (Jan 12, 2016)

Was there today and yesterday.......snowmaking was ON, but they're only making on the trails that are already open, I don't get it no snow on Gun Hill, Upper Crossover, Lower K and NO snow on west except Wayout!! It's been cold for 48hrs so far and the rest of the week looks good too. They had guns on Cliff all day and the wind was blowing the snow up on the rocks, hell I saw that why didn't they?


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 12, 2016)

RichT said:


> Was there today and yesterday.......snowmaking was ON, but they're only making on the trails that are already open, I don't get it no snow on Gun Hill, Upper Crossover, Lower K and NO snow on west except Wayout!! It's been cold for 48hrs so far and the rest of the week looks good too. They had guns on Cliff all day and the wind was blowing the snow up on the rocks, hell I saw that why didn't they?



Gun Hill and Claires, and Colonels Alt were on when I left today. There is not much base on trails, hence them being went over.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 12, 2016)

RichT said:


> Was there today and yesterday.......snowmaking was ON, but they're only making on the trails that are already open, I don't get it no snow on Gun Hill, Upper Crossover, Lower K and NO snow on west except Wayout!! It's been cold for 48hrs so far and the rest of the week looks good too. They had guns on Cliff all day and the wind was blowing the snow up on the rocks, hell I saw that why didn't they?



Tonight's trail report says they're starting up snowmaking on Gun Hill, Colonels Alternate + Clairs, as well as some other unopened runs (Rip Van Winkle, Gateway)

I also know that when I was looking at the webcams yesterday I saw brown still showing on 7th Ave (skiers left side of midstation), so I'm thinking maybe they wanted to get some base depths down?


----------



## Jully (Jan 12, 2016)

RichT said:


> Was there today and yesterday.......snowmaking was ON, but they're only making on the trails that are already open, I don't get it no snow on Gun Hill, Upper Crossover, Lower K and NO snow on west except Wayout!! It's been cold for 48hrs so far and the rest of the week looks good too. They had guns on Cliff all day and the wind was blowing the snow up on the rocks, hell I saw that why didn't they?



Peaks at the NH mountains (can't speak for Snow) typically buries terrain before moving onward. If the base is thin on a preexisting trail then they won't force open new terrain until resurfacing is complete. Especially with an extended cold coming it makes sense that they'd do this.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2016)

ss20 said:


> As long as NY state owns Gore, Whiteface, and Bellayre you'll never see it happen.  If the state ever does sell their ski resorts Hunter expanding still has the same chance as Magic being able to open Black this season (essentially impossible).



Such a shame. If hunter expanded left it would change the whole dynamic of the place for the extreme better. We do work there in the summer and i stare up there wishing it had 6-7 trail pod and a hsq. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 13, 2016)

ss20 said:


> As long as NY state owns Gore, Whiteface, and Bellayre you'll never see it happen.  If the state ever does sell their ski resorts Hunter expanding still has the same chance as Magic being able to open Black this season (essentially impossible).



There's been some shifting of land in the "ravine"...  The relationship with the DEC seems to be evolving..
the town owns a bunch of land in there(Check the GIS map)..   They were logging the deadwood out this summer..


----------



## 180 (Jan 13, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I believe the only thing PEAKS owns is the ski area proper. I know the Slutskys still own the hotel and I believe they still control the real estate but not sure about that.



The hotel, Pinnacle and all real estate associated with the 4 entities were sold.  I know from my ownership of the Pinnacle.

Regarding Hunter One Real Estate  

Jeff Prince is already developing several homes up there. Drive up and see.


I also know that when I was looking at the webcams yesterday I saw brown still showing on 7th Ave (skiers left side of midstation), so I'm thinking maybe they wanted to get some base depths down?[/QUOTE]

The left of 7th ave is 42nd street.  Usually last on the list and has been left to bump up the last 2 years.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 13, 2016)

180 said:


> > I also know that when I was looking at the webcams yesterday I saw brown still showing on 7th Ave (skiers left side of midstation), so I'm thinking maybe they wanted to get some base depths down?
> 
> 
> 
> The left of 7th ave is 42nd street.  Usually last on the list and has been left to bump up the last 2 years.



Nah, I was talking about skier's left, the other side. (The area between the row of fan-guns and the entrances to Ike/Gun Hill).


----------



## catskillman (Jan 18, 2016)

Do review the Hunter Cup race process - I know it is a big race and new to the staff BUT -    1.  A raffle prize is a prize.  Why do not all winners take the prize that they won and be happy?  Why did the coach's kid get to trade in (after other prizes were drawn) get to decide he does not want the swag t shirt he won and get to trade it for a puffer jacket?  2.  Then another favored kid got to shop the table and hold up the process?  3.  I took what I won and said thank you.  4.  How can the 65+ woman category have 2 people in it and you lump the 40 - 65 year olds into 1 category?  I know you said that if there was 5 or under it would go to the next category, but 2 is 2 and not 5.  So the category should have been 40+.  There was another screwy one with the men also.  5.  The kids categories were crazy also.  6.  You collected about $25,000 for that race, but you cannot announce what the grand prizes are going to be???  We don't expect a car like in the past....7.  The vests do not come close to fitting a lot of the men..  8. The grooming on the course was ridiculous especially considering the flat flat flat light conditions.  There was a 6" ledge, deep cat tracks, and crazy chunks of ice.  9.  It is a great thing and I realize it is a lot of work, but $25 is a lot of money for a race without any freebies.  Not even a pretzel or the hat the guy was showing off.  He is hard to understand, but we assume he was saying we could buy them in the future....  Thanks Mr. Peak for listening


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 18, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Do review the Hunter Cup race process - I know it is a big race and new to the staff BUT -    1.  A raffle prize is a prize.  Why do not all winners take the prize that they won and be happy?  Why did the coach's kid get to trade in (after other prizes were drawn) get to decide he does not want the swag t shirt he won and get to trade it for a puffer jacket?  2.  Then another favored kid got to shop the table and hold up the process?  3.  I took what I won and said thank you.  4.  How can the 65+ woman category have 2 people in it and you lump the 40 - 65 year olds into 1 category?  I know you said that if there was 5 or under it would go to the next category, but 2 is 2 and not 5.  So the category should have been 40+.  There was another screwy one with the men also.  5.  The kids categories were crazy also.  6.  You collected about $25,000 for that race, but you cannot announce what the grand prizes are going to be???  We don't expect a car like in the past....7.  The vests do not come close to fitting a lot of the men..  8. The grooming on the course was ridiculous especially considering the flat flat flat light conditions.  There was a 6" ledge, deep cat tracks, and crazy chunks of ice.  9.  It is a great thing and I realize it is a lot of work, but $25 is a lot of money for a race without any freebies.  Not even a pretzel or the hat the guy was showing off.  He is hard to understand, but we assume he was saying we could buy them in the future....  Thanks Mr. Peak for listening



There were prizes? My son won 1st overall and had to leave. I stayed to get his medal. And they made 2250.00 on the race not 25K. Mind you this race was planned before the takeover. 25$ for a race, try FIS and USSA racing....Thats a bargain. Just my 2-cents. I do agree about the category issues, but give them a chance. Have you ever helped run/organize a race? I have, lot more that goes into it thank you think.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 18, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> There were prizes? My son won 1st overall and had to leave. I stayed to get his medal. And they made 2250.00 on the race not 25K. Mind you this race was planned before the takeover. 25$ for a race, try FIS and USSA racing....Thats a bargain. Just my 2-cents. I do agree about the category issues, but give them a chance. Have you ever helped run/organize a race? I have, lot more that goes into it thank you think.


There were prizes - hats, gloves, poles, clothing, wax.....  A lot of people left before the prizes were handed out.  They held it up for some dispute over times or age of one of the boys groups and then had to re distribute the medals... they should have sorted that out and did the right thing.  By holding it up.. they lose credibility.... they would have made it right.  Got a lecture about how to write ligibly and enter on line ........  Forgot about this - you had to be there to win.  But someone woman who must of been someone would not let her kids prize (poles that were twice the size of the kid and too long for her Dad) be redrawn as the kid was outside playing in the snow...so they gave her 5 minutes.... so unfair.  a rule is a rule and folks stayed and a lot of kids did not win anything.


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 18, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Do review the Hunter Cup race process ...



Given the fate of NASTAR and a complete lack of interest by the general skiing public (let alone the general public), any review of racing by a serious business would probably have them cancelling it.  $25++ is standard 5k running race entry fee for some supposed charity event.  You can find some club events at local parks for around $10, but that requires almost no work other than spray painting some arrows on the grass.


----------



## RichT (Jan 19, 2016)

Jully said:


> Peaks at the NH mountains (can't speak for Snow) typically buries terrain before moving onward. If the base is thin on a preexisting trail then they won't force open new terrain until resurfacing is complete. Especially with an extended cold coming it makes sense that they'd do this.



You're absolutely correct! Was there today and will be there tomorrow, they're pounding it out!! Last week I saw more guns on then I've ever seen before and I've been coming for over 30+ years!!!!!


----------



## 180 (Jan 19, 2016)

Was standing at the top at 3:45pm Sunday, all of a sudden all the guns come on.  Like all of them.  Way cool. Heard K27 was awesome today.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 20, 2016)

180 said:


> Was standing at the top at 3:45pm Sunday, all of a sudden all the guns come on.  Like all of them.  Way cool. Heard K27 was awesome today.



that new compressor is really something from what I understand.  They should have bought it years ago, David would have had a lot of fun with it.  I still see him around, miss him......  Heard all the local motion teams want him!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 20, 2016)

The amount of guns they have on seems to be way more than in past years...

It's just under freezing in the valley and the guns are on...

I'm loving this!!

I see David in the bagel shop a lot... Sitting alone...  I don't bug him..


----------



## manhattanskier (Jan 21, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Plant trees on 44 for a wind break and little glade action and blow snow there. Blow on Anna too. X trail, get it going. Don't encourage beginners on the west side :-D



This.


----------



## 180 (Jan 21, 2016)

blowing on Purna....


----------



## moresnow (Jan 21, 2016)

180 said:


> blowing on Purna....



Christmas came early this year.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 21, 2016)

WHAAAAATT? Saturday....here we come!


----------



## catskillman (Jan 22, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> WHAAAAATT? Saturday....here we come!


Dress warm.  -1 w/ wind chill......   Today is the day......


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 22, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Dress warm.  -1 w/ wind chill......   Today is the day......



Just got in... it was awesome...


----------



## manhattanskier (Jan 22, 2016)

They just made a BIG "do" happen.

HUGEEEE!!!! https://www.facebook.com/huntermtn/videos/10153825951380903

SOoooooooo PUMPED!!!!!


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 22, 2016)

Great news!  When bumped up, 'Purna = best trail in the region.  A few of the Plattekill north side trails tie for #2.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2016)

So the anti big company, anti Wall Street, anti change thing didn't last very long? 

  That's good to know.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 22, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> So the anti big company, anti Wall Street, anti change thing didn't last very long?
> 
> That's good to know.




Hate to say it, but if that is what it takes!


----------



## manhattanskier (Jan 22, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> So the anti big company, anti Wall Street, anti change thing didn't last very long?
> 
> That's good to know.



If they want to earn our respect, they have it. Now grow some trees on 44, make it half glades and a reasonable sized trail and everyone will be happy.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2016)

Purna is back.

I am happy again...wish I could be there today but I'll be checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2016)

goldsbar said:


> Great news!  *When bumped up, 'Purna = best trail in the region.  A few of the Plattekill north side trails tie for #2.*



Havent skied that trail in years and cant recall it. But I guess from your comment it's somewhat similar in quality to a Blockbuster at Platty?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Havent skied that trail in years and cant recall it. But I guess from your comment it's somewhat similar in quality to a Blockbuster at Platty?



A somewhat accurate comparison; Blockbuster is wider and not as steep; Purna has more vertical too.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 23, 2016)

Purna was awesome today! It was a lot of fun even with guns going! Peak has my attn!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2016)

Purna is back; still skied great today.

So glad they seem to have gone back to the old way of making snow on the west side. Clair's first, Purna next, and 44 last.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Purna is back; still skied great today.
> 
> So glad they seem to have gone back to the old way of making snow on the west side. Clair's first, Purna next, and 44 last.



Don't think we will see 44 this year, but ya never know!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Don't think we will see 44 this year, but ya never know!



Peak LIKES to make snow!  

What I've seen at Mount Snow is that not only are the usually committed to making snow on every trail that has pipes each year, but often they'll end up dragging some hoses from adjacent trails to make some snow in a few places where there aren't any pipes!

Going forward this year, if Peak adopts the same policy with Hunter that they have with Mount Snow, Wildcat and Crotched, you'll see at the end of the season that they'll stay open as long as they have enough snow AND customer demand the previous weekend and a decent weather forecast.  If there weren't any crowds say the 2nd weekend of April and the forecast for the 3rd weekend of April calls for rain, then the season will be over.  If you had a decent crowd and a good on the 2nd weekend of April and a good weather forecast for the 3rd weekend, then they'll likely spin the lifts and break out the grills


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Peak LIKES to make snow!
> 
> What I've seen at Mount Snow is that not only are the usually committed to making snow on every trail that has pipes each year, but often they'll end up dragging some hoses from adjacent trails to make some snow in a few places where there aren't any pipes!
> 
> Going forward this year, if Peak adopts the same policy with Hunter that they have with Mount Snow, Wildcat and Crotched, you'll see at the end of the season that they'll stay open as long as they have enough snow AND customer demand the previous weekend and a decent weather forecast.  If there weren't any crowds say the 2nd weekend of April and the forecast for the 3rd weekend of April calls for rain, then the season will be over.  If you had a decent crowd and a good on the 2nd weekend of April and a good weather forecast for the 3rd weekend, then they'll likely spin the lifts and break out the grills




I hope you are correct! They still have done an awesome job considering. 2 Trails left to make snow on....Upper Highlands and Westway.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> I hope you are correct! They still have done an awesome job considering. 2 Trails left to make snow on....Upper Highlands and Westway.




Agree - but a couple of more DO's -  DO something about blue boy!!  The man is a hazard - (for those of you who are not familiar with Hunter, this guy in all Blue uses everyone as gates or just skis as close to anyone and everyone as he can possible can.

Again - the large packs of these race rat kids are a hazard, and not fair to the instructor, the kids or the parents that pay for this mess.

Thank you in advance....


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Agree - but a couple of more DO's -  DO something about blue boy!!  The man is a hazard - (for those of you who are not familiar with Hunter, this guy in all Blue uses everyone as gates or just skis as close to anyone and everyone as he can possible can.
> 
> Again - the large packs of these race rat kids are a hazard, and not fair to the instructor, the kids or the parents that pay for this mess.
> 
> Thank you in advance....




The race kids "usually" are in control. My son went thru the programs. As for BLUE BOY! he needs to go! He has even been talked to and he gets obnoxious, but has never been caught in the act. When i see him, I usually stick out my poles in hopes of clotheslining him!


----------



## 180 (Jan 25, 2016)

This year, the packs of kids are unusually large for sure


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2016)

catskillman said:


> DO something about blue boy!!  The man is a hazard - (for those of you who are not familiar with Hunter, this guy in all Blue uses everyone as gates or just skis as close to anyone and everyone as he can possible can.





andrec10 said:


> As for BLUE BOY! he needs to go! He has even been talked to and he gets obnoxious, but has never been caught in the act.



Wait, there's really a guy at Hunter who wears all blue, and buzzes people's tower at high speed all day?  

So much so that regulars all know of him and he has a nickname?

EDIT:  Nevermind, just saw there's now a thread about the deathreaper of Hunter.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wait, there's really a guy at Hunter who wears all blue, and buzzes people's tower at high speed all day?
> 
> So much so that regulars all know of him and he has a nickname?
> 
> EDIT:  Nevermind, just saw there's now a thread about the deathreaper of Hunter.



This has been going on for years and years.  He really is a menace.

And just curious Mr Peak - why do the photo's and video's used for advertising always have mediocre skiers and riders?  Who are these folks??  They are many many excellent skiers and riders at the mtn.


----------

